# Bath Time!



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

This is my dog Ranger. He is not sleeping!!! When I say time for a bath, he
hits the floor and plays dead!!! I shouldn't laugh at him so hard but it is just to funny. Only problem is, he is playing dead but his tail is just a wagging.​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL. Those golden tails are controlled by something other than their brain.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, too funny!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute...give the poor guy a break he doesn't even look dirty ;-)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - Ranger is super smart.


----------

